# Random black screen without cursor



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

My clean installed Win 10 desktop has been running flawlessly for 2 years but has now developed a random black screen without cursor issue. Once it black screens I cannot wake it up by any of the usual means & have to kill it (press & hold start button), then restart.
I've disabled quick boot, updated graphics driver, run SFC scan & DISM tool, all to no avail, although SFC/DISM were not run in safe mode - don't know if that would make any difference? Scanned with AVG (free) & cleaned up (as I do fairly regularly) with CrapCleaner. This pc does no hard work at all - no games, no graphics except the odd session with Lightroom & it's never crashed while in LR anyway.
There are no other issues with this pc at all although I have just noticed that the system speaker driver has disappeared for reasons unknown.
Specs are:
Win 10 Pro x64 v.1709 clean installed
3.2 GHz chip w 16G RAM
On board graphics AMD Radeon HD 5450

Ran Speccy for you, here's the link: http://speccy.piriform.com/results/mpiiwyp4ymqWh2nRCnBEnZh
Let me know if you want me to run Process Explorer & Event Viewer Tool by Vino Rosso.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

How old is the screen you are using with your computer? What is the make and model?


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

It's an Acer K272HL about a year old. No problems so far at all.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Does it work properly in safe mode?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It does not look like you have the latest GPU driver. Create a restore point and download and install the following driver

Catalyst Software Suite 301 MB 15.7.1 7/29/2015
https://support.amd.com/en-us/download


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

Installed Cat Soft Suite & it told me that all the AMD drivers I have are installed & up to date.










I went ahead & re-installed all except Audio & Gaming Evolved App. Install log shows Successful install, no errors. I will restart & monitor for further developments & let you know if issue is resolved. Cheers


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok sounds good.


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok so still got the same issue, have booted into safe mode, will give that some time & report back.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay let me know. Also it still looks like you do not have the latest version installed



dckeks said:


> Catalyst Software Suite 301 MB 15.7.1 7/29/2015
> https://support.amd.com/en-us/download


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

No issues in safe mode for the last 18 hrs or so. Got the correct driver & will install now & monitor. Will let you know.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, then I would test again in normal mode. If the problem continues. Perform a clean boot as follows and test.

Open msconfig.
On the General tab, select "Selective startup," then uncheck "Load startup items."
On the Services tab, tick "Hide all Microsoft services," then click "Disable all."
Click OK, then restart.
Check if the problem continues or not


----------



## windows10guide (Apr 5, 2018)

If you are still getting Windows 10 Black Screen With Cursor error, then you can check this guide


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

Tested in normal mode - problem persisted, so had to force shut down etc. Will perform clean boot as above, test & let you know.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok yes, let me know


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

So far so good!!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Good to hear. The next step is to try to figure out what may be causing your issue. This can be done a few ways, but let's try the following as the first step

Download and Install WPT
https://social.technet.microsoft.co...tall-the-windows-performance-toolkit-wpt.aspx

1. Click on Start menu
2. Type command to start searching 
3. Right click on command prompt in list and select Run Administrator
4. Copy and Paste each the commands below into the command prompt

xperf -on latency -stackwalk profile -buffersize 2048 -MaxFile 1024 -FileMode Circular && timeout -1 && xperf -d "%userprofile%\desktop\highCPU.etl"

5. Let it run for approx 1-2 min
6. Then Press Any Key to Stop capture
7. This will create a file highCPU.etl on your desktop
8. Compress the file to a .zip file and upload to your reply


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

Not sure how you want me to c & p each of the commands? I tried it a couple of ways to no avail:


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It doesn't look like your installed WPT?


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

Ah....duh....
ok installed & got as fas as xperf, then wouldn't accept any further commands...


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay paste the full command, not separate


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

Done.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Great will check it out and get back to you tom. Please remind me if you don’t hear back by end of day.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It looks like AVG antivirus is causing a lot of spikes. I recommend uninstalling it and using Windows Defender. Also may have some more issues with GPU driver. After uninstalling AVG perform the WPT steps above again and also run Process Explorer steps below.

AVG removal tool

Download Process Explorer
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-explorer
1. Save it to your desktop then run it. 
2. Right Click and Select Run As Administrator
3. In the View Menu click on Select Columns
4. Check Verified Signer, Virus Total and Click OK
5. Select Options Menu and Check Verify Image Signatures, VirusTotal.com > Check Virustotal.com
6. Double Click on the CPU Column to sort by highest CPU usage.
7. (Highest CPU Processes should be at the top once sorted properly)
8. Wait approximately a minute
9. Select Save or Save As from the File menu and save SystemIdleProcess.txt to Desktop
10. Upload the file to your Reply


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok. Used the AVG removal tool & it's telling me that I have no active AVG product in my system, but I do - it pops up periodically on my desktop, & it's listed in my programmes...?

I'll go ahead & run it anyway, but seems a bit strange.


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

Ran it twice (with re-starts) but AVG is still there:

I'll try with Crap Cleaner & let you know.


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

Crap Cleaner seems to have got rid of it. I'm just running a full scan with Win Defender before I go any further.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It is best to run in safe mode to clean completely.


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

Win Def found some threats. I'll go ahead & cleam them.


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

Ran WPT again plus ProcExpl, see attached.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Since you have a Trojan we need get that removed first before any more troubleshooting. I recommend that you post to malware forum as I am limited on this kind of help and get it completely clean and then come back here if you still experience problems.


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok will do. Had a mean storm last night power out at 9pm still off this morning so might be a while before I get back to you. Cheers for all the help so far!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Whenever you have time.


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

Installed & ran the Malwarebytes threat scan with zero issues detected, so presumably the Win Def removed it/them completely. Also ran the FRST thing from them & will post these resulte to their forum. Might be a while before they come back to me though.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, provide the following then as well

Autoruns
Download and Run the following program from here 

Extract the Autoruns Zip file contents to a folder.
Right-click the "Autoruns.exe" and Select Run As Administrator
Make sure Hide Microsoft Entries is Checked Under the Options Menu
After Scanning is Finished
Go to File then Save
Save AutoRuns.am file to your Desktop
Compress to a .zip file
Upload file to your next reply


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

Done. Waiting for their response.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, then please perform the Autoruns step above so I can make sure all looks good.


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh ok, I didn't know you wanted to see it as well. Attached.


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey Darrin, back again.
Did the deal with MWB & they confirmed that all trace of trojans etc are now gone. They had one more step for me to perform which was to clean up my browser completely & reset to factory default. I'm not sure if I want to go to all that trouble though - I'm unsure if I'm going to lose all my logins/passwords etc from all the years. 
What is the next step as far as you're concerned to figure out what was causing the issue, bearing in mind that it hasn't re-occurred since April 5th?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay I am glad to hear its all clean now. Are you still experiencing the same issues or what is the latest? It is good to reset your browser to clean the cache and any other malicious stuff that may be in there especially after a virus. See the following on What changes when you restore your settings. If you want to keep certain cookies and other things. Then I recommend using ccleaner to have more manual control of what is removed.

https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/3296214?hl=en


----------



## geoff202 (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok just did the whole clean up with CCleaner so should be good. The issue has not returned since April 5th so assuming it is all good now.

Many thanks for the help, I do appreciate it!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay great. You are welcome. Let us know if you need anything else.


----------

